# B-24 Liberator



## bryce (Jan 1, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can find a link to a top view image of a B-24 Liberator?


----------



## bryce (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for that mate.

Im actually looking for a colour image of a B-24, even a color top view drawing would do fine!


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know if this would help you it gives a "good" view of the top of the plane do you need a top-down view?


----------



## bryce (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah im after a top down view to create a B-24 game token piece for an air combat game I am running!


----------

